# Use of Press Box roof



## ADAguy (Jan 31, 2018)

New High school football bleachers proposes a press Box not exceeding 396 sq. ft. If the roof (accessible by ladder with a railing around it is used for filiming, does the roof sq. ftg. add to the enclosed footage (=792)? It would then exceed the max (500sq. ft) allowed sq. ftg. for a non-accessible pressbox, no?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 31, 2018)

no it is for the operator of the camera not the announcer or reporter 

1103.2.8 Limited access spaces.
Nonoccupiable spaces accessed only by ladders, catwalks, crawl spaces, freight elevators or very narrow passageways are not required to be accessible.

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.


----------



## steveray (Feb 1, 2018)

i'd back up MT on that...


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2018)

Ditto..........


----------

